# Brigade Target, who should it be?



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Who should get the beat down?


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

just because I fling poo too??!!!:r
I say other-bomb a newbie!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Brother, you have some heavy hitters on that list!!!!!!

I say "Go Big or Go Home"!!!!!!! Nail Booker's Arse to the wall!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn am I the only one that voted for myself

:r:r

nahhh just messin I say hit some great deserving unsusptecting BOTL spread the kindness


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Damn am I the only one that voted for myself
> 
> :r:r
> 
> nahhh just messin I say hit some great deserving unsusptecting BOTL spread the kindness


Not the only one:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hurricane6... all day long. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I voted other because my names not on the list :r

Chas

* PS why cant the grownups keep the kiddies in line around here? :r
*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I voted other and can think of 3 possible targets, Ron1YY, Conch republican & Al the fisherman. Especially Al could use some nice stuff for his new mancave.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I voted other and can think of 3 possible targets, Ron1YY, Conch republican & Al the fisherman. *Especially Al could use some nice stuff for his new mancave*.


Now that would be a noble cause indeed.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Al The Fisherman - Primus

When he was young youd not find him doing well in school,
His mind would turn unto the waters.
Always the focus of adolescent ridicule,
He has no time for farmers daughters.
Alienated from the clique society,
A lonely boy finds peace in fishing.
His mother says Al this is not the way lifes supposed to be.
Dont you see the life that you are missing? 
And he says...
When I grow up I want to be,
One of the harvesters of the sea.
I think before my days are done,
I want to be a fisherman.

Now years gone by we find man that rules the sea.
He sets out on a dark may morning .
To bring his catch back to this small community.
He doesnt see the danger dawning.
Four hours up, oh the ocean swelled and swelled,
The fog rolled in it started raining.
The starboard bow. oh my God were going down!
They do not hear his frantic mayday.
And he says
When I grow up I want to be,
One of the harvesters of the sea.
I think before my days are done,
I want to be a fisherman.
Ill live and die a fisherman.
Calling Al the fisherman.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't know whether I am allowed to vote but I voted anyway.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


And a suprise it MAY be........:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted for Adam because of the tireless work he does in coordinating the group buy payments. And because he's a behemoth who will squash rck70 like a bug if Russ is foolish enough to pull the trigger.

That's right, Russ -- I double dare you to hit Adam.


I'm not going to get all whiny (Al doesn't like it) and say "plz don't bomb me," but there are loads of gorillas with a lot more time on this board who have done a lot more things for the community than I have. It's only been about 5 months since I've joined, and while I relish the opportunity to get involved with CS, targeting me really won't win the newb brigade true props. My suggestion? Pick a mod. Now THAT would send a message.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I voted for Adam because of the tireless work he does in coordinating the group buy payments. And because he's a behemoth who will squash rck70 like a bug if Russ is foolish enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> That's right, Russ -- I double dare to dare to hit Adam.
> 
> I'm not going to get all whiny (Al doesn't like it) and say "plz don't bomb me," but there are loads of gorillas with a lot more time on this board who have done a lot more things for the community than I have. It's only been about 5 months since I've joined, and while I relish the opportunity to get involved with CS, targeting me really won't win the newb brigade true props. My suggestion? Pick a mod. Now THAT would send a message.


Mission accpmlished Brigade......we got the FOG s up from their nap......now we march for the real mission.....


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, we'll all be watching for this to hit right around July 4th,


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Yeah, we'll all be watching for this to hit right around July 4th,


Maybe later....or eralier....but definitly one of the two...:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I vote for Ron, because Ron is the bombingest sumbitch I've ever seen.
Remember Ron1YY, kids.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like Russ is at it again! Go get'em!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You have way to much time on your hands my friend. Way to much!





shilala said:


> Al The Fisherman - Primus
> 
> When he was young youd not find him doing well in school,
> His mind would turn unto the waters.
> ...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I voted other, with July 4th coming up you should think about making it troop related.


Either that or bomb AL


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I say bomb Ron1YY! I have been wanting to bomb him for a while as well. :r To be honest though, I was scared as I knew he would clobber me. Maybe we could take him as a group. If yall bomb him I am in and I even have his addy if yall need it! :r:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> I voted other, with July 4th coming up you should think about making it troop related.
> .......


Thats a good idea. Did the guys here do that last year? Could be that we all just send a 5er to one of the troop supporter guys. Even as another bombing run, I think that would be great!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Last years 4th for the troops.... :u

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91975&highlight=july+troops


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That was cool. Thanks for the link Patrick.

Hope something like this is done this year.

Al



Mr.Maduro said:


> Last years 4th for the troops.... :u
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91975&highlight=july+troops


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Al The Fisherman should be in charge of the 4th of July Troops Donation Raffle Extarvaganza. Then he'll have something to put in his sig.
I'll donate to the prize pool and I'll send some sticks, too.
There ya go brother Al, you're all started up.
No need to thank me. :r :r :r


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I voted for Booker (DETROITPHA357) because he's a perfect example of what a LLG should be; he's extremely generous and greets n00bs with open arms.

From what I hear there's still devestation in Florida from a bombing that took place before I was an active member of CS. I hear Booker had a lot to do with that famous war.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Brother, you have some heavy hitters on that list!!!!!!
> 
> I say "Go Big or Go Home"!!!!!!! Nail Booker's Arse to the wall!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron starting SH!T again:tu



silverfox67 said:


> Damn am I the only one that voted for myself
> 
> :r:r
> 
> nahhh just messin I say hit some great deserving unsusptecting BOTL spread the kindness


:tu:tu:tu I do my part but that me. It's people here that do much more then me and MY HAT goes off to them.



357 said:


> I voted for Booker (DETROITPHA357) because he's a perfect example of what a LLG should be; *he's extremely generous and greets n00bs with open arms.* funny thats the 2nd time2day I heard this (in the last hour):tu
> From what I hear there's still devestation in Florida from a bombing that took place before I was an active member of CS. I hear Booker had a lot to do with that famous war.


Man is this going to cost me $$$$

PS. I didnt vote for myself, Im just glad to be able to do this:chk:chk:chk God I love that chicken:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I say we bomb them all!


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


:tpd:


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


:tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prozac_Puros said:


> :tpd:





dccraft said:


> :tpd:


It's still nice2know some1is thinking about you
Sometimes a atta boy is good enough


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


:tpd:

The effectiveness of a bombing campaign can sometimes be measured by the extent of the casualties. Sure, it takes a coordinated effort to arrange 10-15 people lobbing ordnance on 1 individual--but at the end of the day, all you've done is knock out one "high-value" target.

Think of how much damage could be wrought by those same 10-15 people if they each picked a different target for their launch: 1 target + 1 package = 1 casualty. The scatter impact alone could be devastating. Your Brigade could inflict 10-15 casualties with minimal effort. And if those 10-15 casualties take the PIF "rule of the jungle" to heart, think of all the down range carnage....

So if your intent is to wreak as much damage as possible, consider the shotgun approach.

If not, perhaps "someone else" will... :mn:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Mission accpmlished Brigade......we got the FOG s up from their nap......now we march for the real mission.....



Don't you worry there Huckleberry I have been up for a while.................

I am just sayin :hn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I say we bomb them all!


I think you may have something there...hmmmm


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

rck70 said:


> Who should get the beat down?


rck70 - I don't mean to single you out here and this response is not directed toward you specifically. But your post seems to be symptomatic of a growing fad here at CS.

I would say each individual should bomb an individual they feel deserving. The group bombings seem to be more about focusing attention on the participants. As for "the beat down", this only highlights my point. The sender lloking for the "wow. that's huge" responses. Sending a package to some deserving gorilla is not about how big the gift is. It's about the thought. (we had similar issues in the NST and had to revise the rules because folks lost sight of its true purpose)

Want to really impress someone with a bomb? Choose a target with whom you have had *no* interaction with on CS but has caught your attention. Send that person a package and truly make their day.

I apologize if this post ruffles some feathers.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> rck70 - I don't mean to single you out here and this response is not directed toward you specifically. But your post seems to be symptomatic of a growing fad here at CS.
> 
> I would say each individual should bomb an individual they feel deserving. The group bombings seem to be more about focusing attention on the participants. As for "the beat down", this only highlights my point. The sender lloking for the "wow. that's huge" responses. Sending a package to some deserving gorilla is not about how big the gift is. It's about the thought. (we had similar issues in the NST and had to revise the rules because folks lost sight of its true purpose)
> 
> ...


You're my favorite mod for a reason Peter!! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You're my favorite mod for a reason Peter!! :tu


:fu

Regards, 
Chopped liver


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought part of the fun of bombing someone was the _suprise_.


maybe the list is a diversionary tactic, none of the above. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> rck70 - I don't mean to single you out here and this response is not directed toward you specifically. But your post seems to be symptomatic of a growing fad here at CS.
> 
> I would say each individual should bomb an individual they feel deserving. The group bombings seem to be more about focusing attention on the participants. As for "the beat down", this only highlights my point. The sender lloking for the "wow. that's huge" responses. Sending a package to some deserving gorilla is not about how big the gift is. It's about the thought. (we had similar issues in the NST and had to revise the rules because folks lost sight of its true purpose)
> 
> ...


there first hit surely made my week :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> :fu
> 
> Regards,
> Chopped liver


:r Don't feel bad Dave. Tom is my favorite mod not Peter :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r Don't feel bad Dave. Tom is my favorite mod not Peter :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to start off this post by saying I have a tremendous amount of respect for pnoon. While I've never interacted with him personally, I have usually found his posts to have the best interests of CS at heart. I both agree and disagree with certain aspects of his post in this thread and wanted to give a newer guy's perspective on some of the points he raises.




pnoon said:


> your post seems to be symptomatic of a growing fad here at CS.


The fact this is happening more and more may be indicative of a new way of doing things on CS. Participating in a group bomb may "feel" safer to a newbie than going out on a solo mission. This allows the n00b to get in on the action and feel a part of the community instead of sitting on their hands and wishing they could join in the fun.

As for ganging up on more established gorillas, well -- there's something to be said for safety in numbers.




pnoon said:


> I would say each individual should bomb an individual they feel deserving. The group bombings seem to be more about focusing attention on the participants. As for "the beat down", this only highlights my point. The sender looking for the "wow. that's huge" responses. Sending a package to some deserving gorilla is not about how big the gift is. It's about the thought.


I go back and forth on this point myself. I definitely understand pnoon's issue about the wow factor, and there's obviously a little bit of that in these things. But there is thought and effort that goes into someone selecting sticks and getting a package in the mail as part of a group bomb. And I can't help to think how many newbs who participated in the hit on BigVito might otherwise have drifted away from the board were it not for the fun they had helping to put that together. A few of those may go on to develop into the next generation of mods and respected contributors to this forum. I'm for anything that gets and keeps people involved.

It's too early to tell, but I would hope that having had such a great experience with the group bomb, some of these folks will now feel comfortable to do just as pnoon suggests and send a solo bomb when they feel moved to do so.




pnoon said:


> Want to really impress someone with a bomb? Choose a target with whom you have had *no* interaction with on CS but has caught your attention. Send that person a package and truly make their day.


pnoon's advice is excellent and falls under the category of random acts of kindness. We can even take it a step further:

A friend of mine has tried (and I emphasize tried because I'm not the best of students) to teach me about humility, and one of the tests he encourages me to undertake is to do something nice for someone without that person nor anyone else knowing that it was I who performed the service. 



pnoon said:


> I apologize if this post ruffles some feathers.


This board is nothing without the free-flow of diverse opinions delivered in a respectful manner. I'm not here to become a Stepford Smoker.

In the final analysis, I don't think it's an either/or situation. Nothing prevents me from joining in on a group bomb AND sending out my own little packages of love solo. The group bomb, I believe, helps to further the sense of community here at CS while the individual bomb helps to develop a more one-on-one, personal relationship between guys. Both have their place, and both can be tremendously fun and rewarding.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

So are you saying we should'nt continue? I too enjoy personal "bond bombs" as well.....the group thing is just us newbs having a liitle fun.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r is that a pic of Dave?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> So are you saying we should'nt continue? I too enjoy personal "bond bombs" as well.....the group thing is just us newbs having a liitle fun.


I'm giving you my blessing, commence bombing :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

*What IS a Bombing WAR? 
*This is when One group of CS Members has decided to Teach another group of members what it means to be truly bombed into submission. These are Rare but they do happen and when they do happen be careful. It truly can get ugly real fast. 

:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

massphatness said:


> I want to start off this post by saying I have a tremendous amount of respect for pnoon. While I've never interacted with him personally, I have usually found his posts to have the best interests of CS at heart. I both agree and disagree with certain aspects of his post in this thread and wanted to give a newer guy's perspective on some of the points he raises.
> 
> The fact this is happening more and more may be indicative of a new way of doing things on CS. Participating in a group bomb may "feel" safer to a newbie than going out on a solo mission. This allows the n00b to get in on the action and feel a part of the community instead of sitting on their hands and wishing they could join in the fun.
> 
> ...


A very well stated and thought provoking reply. It sure provides a different perspective for me. 


rck70 said:


> So are you saying we should'nt continue? I too enjoy personal "bond bombs" as well.....the group thing is just us newbs having a liitle fun.


Not at all. Each member can and should choose how they want to participate. I was just offering my opinions as food for thought.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You're my favorite mod for a reason Peter!! :tu


I don't have a favorite mod. I also doubt I am the favorite of any mod. I think Peter is right on. 1 or 2 of these "Beat downs" a year is plenty. I participated in one and enjoyed it but will probably stay out of future mass bombings. PIF and taking care of the noobs is my favorite way of making good karma here.

MCS


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's my :2

It's not about who you bomb. It's not about the size of the group that decides to send a mass bomb. It's the meaning behind the package that is the most important. It could be one cigar or 100. A bomb, in its truest sense is the act of sharing with another something you think they will enjoy, or know they have never tried. That doesn't change no matter how CS evolves. I think what alot of the older Gorillas are seeing these days is far from the true meaning a bomb is supposed to have. A good many of the bombs posted anymore are about nothing more than "Look at me" type threads. Not saying this one is, but the topic's been brought up, so there it is. The number of bombs that get sent out and never posted would suprise you, but there's nothing wrong with posting up either. What the elders, those who have been around the bb's for awhile are seeing is alot of cigars getting sent with very little thought put into it beyond how much recognition the sender will get with their package. If you want to send out cigars, feel free to send them all. Just ask yourself why are you really sending them. If it's to share something with a fellow B/SOTL, great! You know what a bomb is! If it's to simply stroke your ego and garner attention and RG...Congratulations! You can mail cigars, but you have lost the meaning of a bomb in the process.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Somehow I feel I need to chime in here. Not quite sure how to phrase this but I will give it a whirl.

I have according to some established a reputation that I don't think I really wanted..............I say don't think because sometimes I act the part but it is meant more out of fun. And as a result of that I am on this list, I post in the bomb thread about bombs that are coming sometimes and sometimes I don't. I have tossed some things to Gorillas that never got posted here and I am very ok with that.

I have to say I truly enjoy being philanthropic with the gorillas of CS it is my little thing that is intended to promote good or improve human quality of life, my way of giving back for the fortune I have experienced in life and the camaraderie that I have experienced in CS. Do I like the Kudos or seeing the posts of happy members in the bomb thread absolutely I do, but it isn't why I do it. 

I never saw myself as a group bomber but I have in two circumstances led such activities both where with the intention of making a person very happy. The first was Old Sailor, I was so overwhelmed with his generosity to me in my first days of CS that I wanted to do something very special for him and I think we indeed accomplished that, the second was Mike who had a bit of a shitty month and for some reason it struck me as the right thing to do.

I look for opportunities to give a gorilla a little something extra all the time from MAW's to watching posts for things I can help out with.

Some of the bombing is pure sport and I don't see an issue with that either.

But what I have a hard time doing is convincing people not to bomb me.........the reason is simple I am very fortunate I am able to get what I want...........I don't have the biggest or best collection on CS but I have what I want and desire so to me there is not benefit in Gorilllas mounting a mass attack on me. A well thought PM or response to a post is all I ever want out of CS, that and the continued camaraderie. 

I guess in my case I sometimes over do it, and I ham it up a bit but it is always meant in the true spirit of given of what I have.

What would be unfortunate to me would be to have to give up sharing with my fellow CS members in order to prevent from getting things sent to me.

In the case of rck70 yup I am sending him a few things and yes I even forwarned of it, but the reason I did it was because I was impressed by this new Gorilla jumping into the fray right away and getting into the spirit of CS, a little smack talk back and forth no problem but if it indicates that I should be the next target of the newb brigade then maybe I shouldn't have done it. 

I have rambled a bit here but it has been bothering me of late that several people have been trying to goad me into a bombing war with them..........I don't want to war..........I want to make a gorillas day give him something he might not have otherwise got..............take away that edge of stress from that shitty day at the office..............give him a little extra cause to smile at his kids that day...........to say I don't have a little fun in the doing would be dishonest but I like to think my intentions are pure.

I don't know if the above makes sense or not but it was something I have been wanting to get out there so thanks for reading folks..........and thanks for being a truly diverse group of great people.

I agree with Vin................I didn't come here to become one the stepford smokers.

Much respect to all in CS,

Shawn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great post, Joe! :tu

I have recently found great satisfaction in sending packages to friends and insist that they don't mention it on the boards.


EDIT: Plus, the more mass bombings happen, the less special the become. 

:2


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I agree with Vin................I didn't come here to become one the stepford smokers.
> 
> ...


Cheers on the Stepford Smoker thing!

MCS


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I think I will go back to the banter thread with Tom, I feel safe there.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think i should explain something about this thread.......the intent was not to find the next target for a brigade bomb....in fact i sent an e-mail to that affect to the brigade. I just wanted to have some fun with some of the gorilla's that had some fun with us in the original thread.

With that said.....the brigade may never strike again...it also may strike today.....the targets are chosen out of respect for their contributions to the Jungle. 

I was told about this site from my uncle "FishForFree" and do not want to tarnish his legacy in any way. I hope i have not done a disservice to the integrity of the "bomb"

In my short time here in the jungle i have had great discussions with many people and have seen such great genorisity...even shown on me.

I hope the army is still behind me for the cause.......

Thanks for playin'

Russ


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I think I will go back to the banter thread with Tom, I feel safe there.


If you go there, I'll go there and then nobody will be safe.

MCS


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

rck70 said:


> I think i should explain something about this thread.......the intent was not to find the next target for a brigade bomb....in fact i sent an e-mail to that affect to the brigade. I just wanted to have some fun with some of the gorilla's that had some fun with us in the original thread.
> 
> With that said.....the brigade may never strike again...it also may strike today.....the targets are chosen out of respect for their contributions to the Jungle.
> 
> ...


For myself...No worries. Nothing I posted was directed at you or this thread. The topic was brought up in here, so I posted my thoughts as a generalization, not in relation to your thread. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Major Captain Silly said:


> If you go there, I'll go there and then nobody will be safe.
> 
> MCS


:r great Gatsby forget I am going there:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :fu
> 
> Regards,
> Chopped liver


Uh-oh.....I think I just shot myself in the foot!!:hn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

rck70 said:


> I was told about this site from my uncle "FishForFree" and do not want to tarnish his legacy in any way. I hope i have not done a disservice to the integrity of the "bomb"
> 
> Russ


Russ,

You have in no way tarnished your uncle's legacy nor have you necessarily done a disservice to the integrity of the bomb. I just wanted to share my opinion and perspective on the increased frequency of the mass bombing raids. While I still feel the way I do, the responses by massphatness and silverfox67 have allowed me to understand why these occur. I'd still like to see things return to a more personal level - but I know there are many who disagree - and that's o.k.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I just shot myself in the foot!!:hn


:r hop along


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r hop along


Hey watch it before I throw some _Punches_ at you.....oh wait....I just did :bx


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

This bombing stuff is a load of :BS.

I'd *NEVER* take part in such an effort!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Hey watch it before I throw some _Punches_ at you.....oh wait....I just did :bx


:r bastage, revenge will be mine Mwuahhahhaha

I am starting the anti-NY brigade :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

fireman43 said:


> For myself...No worries. Nothing I posted was directed at you or this thread. The topic was brought up in here, so I posted my thoughts as a generalization, not in relation to your thread. :tu


I fully agree with Firman43 on this one, it was just the right place to express my opinion.

For what its worth Russ in the short time that you have been here (not that mine is very long tenure either) I think you are a great contribution to the CS community.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> This bombing stuff is a load of :BS.
> 
> I'd *NEVER* take part in such an effort!!


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight ... :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this the bombing doctoral class? I thought I didn't have school tonight! :ss

My :2 is that this is a site dedicated to what I consider a relaxing hobby so whether folks want to bomb in groups or alone, want to announce it's coming or just let it go unannounced, doesn't really matter to me. It's all done in good fun and camaraderie. 

Bob Dylan said, "Everybody must get bombed!" (well it was 'stoned' actually as he wrote it) - I don't know how that fits here but I wanted to use the quote.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, RUSS.......don't mess with my rep (like I even have one LOL).


The beauty of CS is the strange "connection" we garner from hanging our hats and lighting our cigars here every now and again.

The bombing thing, I think "blows us all away" (no pun intended) when it happens to us or we share our "connection" by giving to another gorilla. It's all kinda warm and fuzzy, if ya know what I mean.

And I think there's something extra special when you come together as a team. Not sure what it is, but I know I have been on the receiving end in the 20 Men That Ride Like 100 instigated on me by Shilala and his horsemen and I sure felt wanted, or loved, or special, etc. I'm convinced that feeling was shared by those who bombed me as well.

It's the whole experience, and that oneness we share, whether it be on a solo mission, or on a team brigade, that binds us together as friends and cigar smokers.

And a little smack talk every now and again only adds to the experience.


Hope I made sense. I sure enjoy hangin' here!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

and then the thread went quiet


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Is this the bombing doctoral class? I thought I didn't have school tonight! :ss
> 
> My :2 is that this is a site dedicated to what I consider a relaxing hobby so whether folks want to bomb in groups or alone, want to announce it's coming or just let it go unannounced, doesn't really matter to me. It's all done in good fun and camaraderie.
> 
> Bob Dylan said, "Everybody must get bombed!" (well it was 'stoned' actually as he wrote it) - I don't know how that fits here but I wanted to use the quote.


:tpd: Very Well Said!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> and then the thread went quiet


Well, I could give my thoughts if it would make you feel better Vin. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rck70 said:


> I think i should explain something about this thread.......*the intent was not to find the next target for a brigade bomb....in fact i sent an e-mail to that affect to the brigade. I just wanted to have some fun with some of the gorilla's that had some fun with us in the original thread.* Isnt that what its all about us/some having fun in our own way? U have a group of noobs bonding together for the same cause and liked minded ideals. (hats off to the lil buggers):tu
> With that said*.....the brigade may never strike again*...it also may strike today.....the targets are chosen out of respect for their contributions to the Jungle. *:BS u should be allow to do you within the guide line of cs and respect to the jungle and members. (which I see no prob so far* and I do mean BS u do what make you happy.
> 
> I was told about this site from *my uncle "FishForFree" and do not want to tarnish his legacy* in any way. I hope i have not done a disservice to the integrity of the "bomb" u r your own man and he is his. U stand on your own2feet. Hell I didnt even know that was your uncle, now I know who to look out for when (i do mean when) I tear u a new one
> ...


Ok here's my thoughts on this. It looks like u have a group of people that decided to band together and do a *group bomb* "altho that wasnt his intent" (reading his 1st post) there having fun with it and there not harming anyone. I've sent out pm's about my bombing wars. Some said no thanks (and I respected that) some said sure, H#LL YEAH (and I respected that) Those that want to join in join in, those that dont wont. It's like the pipe thread some feel like thats not a place for them and they dont hang out there. It's your choice where U decide to hang out. I think PDS and MODS have got together and made multiple forms for every1here to get a chance to fit in. Some Threads I dont go in cause thats not me, but there's some I go in everyday several time a day (because thats me and what I like)

I truly understand what the Older Members (and some new) are trying to do. It's seems like there trying to keep things here on a level and intersting/fun.* With soooooooooooo many new members to join in the pass years it's going to be hard for everyone to agree on how things should be ran*. Thats why we have PDS, Mods and open opinion of the jungle (which is asked from time to time by the same)

I've had some very well respected and SENIOR MEMBERS join in on my bombing wars who names will remain private (thats the way they wanted it to be). They were more then willing to join in on the bombing fun *(and fun we had)* they gave me advice, guidance and new ideal for future wars*( which will happen in 2-3 weeks)*
Its no secret 95% (maybe more) of my post/theads are non-cigar related, but from time to time I get pm's saying _"Booker I really enjoy reading your post, Booker your thread made me laugh, Booker I want in on this1, lets bomb the SH!T out of him, Hey Detroit thx for the warm welcome" _With that said I feel like what I do here is helping CS become what it is today. Thats just my lil part of what CS is today and what it may become tomorrow.

Lets let people be who they are as long as there not disrespecting the jungle and the members.

I respect every1's opinion here and hope mine will be as well.

Lets enjoy each others company, cigars, herfs, stories, families ect.

All that2say I love you all and hope for the best for each and everyone of you in every asspect of your lives. Yall watch your backs out there and be safe.:tu

PS. For those of you thats going to be targeted in my next war (really not a war just me showing some love the "Old Detroit Way") God Bless u and your homes:gn:mn:gn

Now for a :ss&:al and then some Yall play nice, im off to another thread I dont post in much but I love to reading (yes IHT im talking about yours:tg)


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Detroy the FOX! :gn


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok here's my thoughts on this. It looks like u have a group of people that decided to band together and do a *group bomb* "altho that wasnt his intent" (reading his 1st post) there having fun with it and there not harming anyone. I've sent out pm's about my bombing wars. Some said no thanks (and I respected that) some said sure, H#LL YEAH (and I respected that) Those that want to join in join in, those that dont wont. It's like the pipe thread some feel like thats not a place for them and they dont hang out there. It's your choice where U decide to hang out. I think PDS and MODS have got together and made multiple forms for every1here to get a chance to fit in. Some Threads I dont go in cause thats not me, but there's some I go in everyday several time a day (because thats me and what I like)
> 
> I truly understand what the Older Members (and some new) are trying to do. It's seems like there trying to keep things here on a level and intersting/fun.* With soooooooooooo many new members to join in the pass years it's going to be hard for everyone to agree on how things should be ran*. Thats why we have PDS, Mods and open opinion of the jungle (which is asked from time to time by the same)
> 
> ...


Well said by all!

I must show my support for Russ, he took some initiative to get us n00bs involved in some Jungle fun. I have see lots of generosity here and this got me stoked on being part of the club.

Thanks for letting me be a part of CS.:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok here's my thoughts on this. It looks like u have a group of people that decided to band together and do a *group bomb* "altho that wasnt his intent" (reading his 1st post) there having fun with it and there not harming anyone. I've sent out pm's about my bombing wars. Some said no thanks (and I respected that) some said sure, H#LL YEAH (and I respected that) Those that want to join in join in, those that dont wont. It's like the pipe thread some feel like thats not a place for them and they dont hang out there. It's your choice where U decide to hang out. I think PDS and MODS have got together and made multiple forms for every1here to get a chance to fit in. Some Threads I dont go in cause thats not me, but there's some I go in everyday several time a day (because thats me and what I like)
> 
> I truly understand what the Older Members (and some new) are trying to do. It's seems like there trying to keep things here on a level and intersting/fun.* With soooooooooooo many new members to join in the pass years it's going to be hard for everyone to agree on how things should be ran*. Thats why we have PDS, Mods and open opinion of the jungle (which is asked from time to time by the same)
> 
> ...


Booker did you really write this 

Seriously the new found BOLT & SOLT have brought me many hours of enjoyment and pleasure with reminding of the qualities of fellowship and respect for giving instead of getting. I have gotten more excitement by getting home and finding a single package sitting there on the porch and it returns me to the kid I love to be with anticipation and glee.I also get that same feeling while I'm making out the tag to send off to some one else. I have learned to give to others who do not have what I have and give freely expecting nothing in return.Club Stogie continues to rock because of the people that make up this great place. I am proud to be a part of this community so much so that I invited my spouse to join and she has found the same to be true.:tu:tu


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

I only have one thing to say "here fishy fishy"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Booker did you really write this


:tg:r :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> I only have one thing to say "here fishy fishy"


????


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> ????


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

silverfox67 said:


> ????


I think he wants to be bombed.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I think he wants to be bombed.


:r:r Well then in that case he should just send me his addy :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> :r:r Well then in that case he should just send me his addy :r


pm inbound :r

j/k


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

One thing my short tenure has taught me in the world of CS.... These dudes are by far the best group online that I have ever been a part in. I spent a lot of time on boards dedicated to firearms and while I miss some of the guys....I have from day one felt a part of the whole in a short time... I have learned things about the simple pleasures to be found in the smallest of areas associated with the leaf.... I have learned about how to care for my investment by seasoned veterans with great ideas and thoughts and preventative measures that were discovered by them folks the hard way....
I just wanted to say thanks... the slope is great as my bank acct shows.... dang internet..
but truly, you folks on this site make my time here very enjoyable. I miss you when I am at home on my dial-up and cant wait to get on here to see the poo being flung when resting at work...
You have truly impressed a relative newbie to the enjoyment. Thanks again to all of you for your kindness and patience...
From a new jungle dweller, Thanks to you alll.
Biglizard


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pss.... was I supposed to vote????????
Muwahahahahhah


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> One thing my short tenure has taught me in the world of CS.... These dudes are by far the best group online that I have ever been a part in. I spent a lot of time on boards dedicated to firearms and while I miss some of the guys....I have from day one felt a part of the whole in a short time... I have learned things about the simple pleasures to be found in the smallest of areas associated with the leaf.... I have learned about how to care for my investment by seasoned veterans with great ideas and thoughts and preventative measures that were discovered by them folks the hard way....
> I just wanted to say thanks... the slope is great as my bank acct shows.... dang internet..
> but truly, you folks on this site make my time here very enjoyable. I miss you when I am at home on my dial-up and cant wait to get on here to see the poo being flung when resting at work...
> You have truly impressed a relative newbie to the enjoyment. Thanks again to all of you for your kindness and patience...
> ...


:tpd: Very well put, i agree whole heartedly


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> One thing my short tenure has taught me in the world of CS.... These dudes are by far the best group online that I have ever been a part in. I spent a lot of time on boards dedicated to firearms and while I miss some of the guys....I have from day one felt a part of the whole in a short time... I have learned things about the simple pleasures to be found in the smallest of areas associated with the leaf.... I have learned about how to care for my investment by seasoned veterans with great ideas and thoughts and preventative measures that were discovered by them folks the hard way....
> I just wanted to say thanks... the slope is great as my bank acct shows.... dang internet..
> but truly, you folks on this site make my time here very enjoyable. I miss you when I am at home on my dial-up and cant wait to get on here to see the poo being flung when resting at work...
> You have truly impressed a relative newbie to the enjoyment. Thanks again to all of you for your kindness and patience...
> ...


I'm with ya there. Who says Disneyland is the happiest place on earth? :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I do have to give the last couple of groups of noobs some credit, they have injected a great deal of energy and unpredictability into this group. Well done folks.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

taltos said:


> I do have to give the last couple of groups of noobs some credit, they have injected a great deal of energy and unpredictability into this group. Well done folks.:tu


Here! Here! :tpd:


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I also think bombs are moving away from what they used to be about. I like bombs that have a personal touch, not ones to start threads about. However I'm curmudgeonly and that's my opinion. Members change and perhaps bombs even change.

I wouldn't mind so much if there was just some way to remove the whole bombing forum from my check new posts option. Can that be done? I'll let you guys have your fun, but it is an annoyance of mine that posts that I am interested in get knocked all the way to the back because there are a bazillion new posts in this forum.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

D. Generate said:


> I also think bombs are moving away from what they used to be about. I like bombs that have a personal touch, not ones to start threads about. However I'm _*curmudgeonly *_and that's my opinion. Members change and perhaps bombs even change.
> 
> I wouldn't mind so much if there was just some way to remove the whole bombing forum from my check new posts option. Can that be done? I'll let you guys have your fun, but it is an annoyance of mine that posts that I am interested in get knocked all the way to the back because there are a bazillion new posts in this forum.


sorry to young to know that this means... Has a target been located??


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I think he wants to be bombed.


* As a *Member of the Newbie Brigade '08:gn all I have to say is (DON'T START NO :BS. WANT BE NO :BS) :bx:bx:bx


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mugen910 said:


> sorry to young to know that this means... Has a target been located??


Too young to locate a dictionary?  :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joetownhound said:


> * As a *Member of the Newbie Brigade '08:gn all I have to say is (DON'T START NO :BS. WANT BE NO :BS) :bx:bx:bx


Oops, sorry. Don't wanna offend anyone with a whole two weeks on the board. 

Keep yer :bx, been there, done that.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

It's starting to get a little froggy around hyuh I do believe.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

rizzle said:


> It's starting to get a little froggy around hyuh I do believe.


All is good......we need to stay strong, stay tight...weather the storm....


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Fuse has been lit. Anyone been dynamite fishing lately. Here fishy fishy:gn:gn:gn


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Oops, sorry. Don't wanna offend anyone with a whole two weeks on the board.
> 
> Keep yer :bx, been there, done that.


You talking to me :gn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

joetownhound said:


> You talking to me :gn


Calling out the Admiral? You are new, aren't you... :r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

joetownhound said:


> You talking to me :gn





DBall said:


> Calling out the Admiral? You are new, aren't you... :r:r:r


Having Fun is one thing, picking with IceHog is being crazy:r


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Having Fun is one thing, picking with IceHog is being crazy:r


Oh I'm really afraid :bx:gn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

haha... Sorry Shawn.. had to vote for you 

You need to take a lesson on how to keep a lower profile.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I vote for the person immediately above me. Bragging about how he kept a low profile and didn't make the list....

Teach him a lesson :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joetownhound said:


> Oh I'm really afraid :bx:gn


:r :r 
You obviously don't know Tom.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

joetownhound said:


> Oh I'm really afraid :bx:gn


From one Dennis to another....:sl

:mn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> All is good......we need to stay strong, stay tight...weather the storm....


We got this.......Ain't afraid of no Gorillas:gn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

If nothing else they ride under the veil of sunlight and show their hand before they act. Oh yeah and they are extremely bold about not being retaliated against. :hn 

Silly noobs, how naive, maybe you should do a little looking and see the destruction that can be done around here. :tu

I would also like to clear my name, I have done/will do nothing wrong.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> All is good......we need to stay strong, stay tight...weather the storm....


You might want to shag yer ass down to the storm shelter


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> You might want to shag yer ass down to the storm shelter


 :tpd: Best advice in the whole thread right there. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Tom is harmless


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> If nothing else they ride under the veil of sunlight and show their hand before they act. Oh yeah and they are extremely bold about not being retaliated against. :hn
> 
> Silly noobs, how naive, maybe you should do a little looking and see the destruction that can be done around here. :tu
> 
> I would also like to clear my name, I have done/will do nothing wrong.


Well look who came out to play....nice to have you back stud....


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Aladdin Sane said:


> From one Dennis to another....:sl
> 
> :mn


:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> All is good......we need to stay strong, stay tight...weather the storm....


Hmmm looks like a brigade group hug :ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Just my 2 cents...

I have no problem with folks bombing other folls. None at all. Hell, I used to do it (1 on 1) on boards when I was a noob. In 99% of the cases, it wasnt a "bomb" per say but rather a trade or sale. If I agreed to do a trade with another person, I would send out my end + bonus sticks that he was unaware he was getting. It was a way of saying thank you. 
Now, as time has gone on, this probably evolved into what we have here today. Theres nothing wrong with progression. Theres nothing wrong with the act of "bombing"..........as long as the _intent_ is in the right place. People do things sometimes for the wrong reasons, people do things most times for the right reasons. All one has to do is ask themselves honsetly "Why am I doing this?" Is it because I really want the new guy to feel at home? or is it something else perhaps? Everyone must draw their own conclusions.

I know Pnoon's post is the same reason as my own. Its not that we are against it. Nor is it aimed at anyone in particular in this thread. It was simply to add a different perspective and to make sure everyones intent is in the right place.

Let me tell you a little about myself. Many of the newer folks dont know me from Adam. 
I, personally would rather not be bombed for any reason. Why? Its simple really, its the same reason I didnt want to be bombed when I was new either. Its a nice feeling getting a buttload of cigars you didnt expect...for a while. 
After the initial shock wore off, I had an overwhelming feeling. Not really one of joy, but rather a heavy feeling of obligation to return the favor. When I was new, I wasnt making very much money. I bought what I enjoyed to smoke and that was it. 
I remember asking myself "what the hell can I send back to this guy that he would appreciate that I already have?" I didnt have any _really _good smokes. So what was I supposed to do? Well, I would go to the local B&M and spend money I couldnt really afford to spend on nice cigars to give away. Probably not the best move, but thats what I did. So, ask yourself: "Am I doing this to keep the new guy around or will this possibly make him feel obligated to return the favor?"

So now most of you know my humble beginnings on the cigar boards like ICG & ASC back in the early 90's.

_Sometimes we do the right things for the wrong reasons, sometimes we do the opposite.

Once in a great while we do the right things for the right reasons._

Once again, like my friend Peter said, this is not aimed at anyone in this or other threads. It is mearly my perspective on what everyone refers to "bombs" today vs. what we referred to as "thank you" in the past.

Kelly


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, Poker. It's nice to hear different takes or points of view on things. I think people being able to share this kind of information is what makes this site great.
:tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

We try.:tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

poker said:


> Just my 2 cents...


Wise words from a gorilla who's been around for a bit time.

Let's see...after 10.5 years...assuming 5% yield...with compounded interest...those 2 cents have grown to...well, Poker's words are probably worth a whole hell of a lot more than most of us.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

To all the newbs who don't know Poker from Adam..... he is the #1 gorilla here at CS imo (besides PDS of course ) and when Poker speaks..... I listen :2


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I keep telling you Im just another guy in the jungle that calls this home.

Thanks for the kind words and PMs though folks. Its much appreciated.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

LasciviousXXX said:


> To all the newbs who don't know Poker from Adam..... he is the #1 gorilla here at CS imo (besides PDS of course ) and when Poker speaks..... I listen :2


Do I understand this correctly, are you saying we should target Poker or PDS?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r

LOVE your style DF :tu 

Do so at your own risk my friend :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

easyt said:


> Poker's words are probably worth a whole hell of a lot more than most of us.


When poker speaks, the Jungle should listen. 



Don Fernando said:


> Do I understand this correctly, are you saying we should target Poker or PDS?


See below. 



poker said:


> I, personally would rather not be bombed for any reason.


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Is it just me or has anyone else tried to kill poker avatar yet. Every time I see the little bug on my screen I try to mash it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joetownhound said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else tried to kill poker avatar yet. Every time I see the little bug on my screen I try to mash it


First time I saw it I ran to check my humidor. :r


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> First time I saw it I ran to check my humidor. :r


:r:r:r now you got me checking mines


----------

